# Petzlife ??????



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Has anybody used Petzlife oral dental gel ? Some good reviews in a dog magazine,but has anybody tried it and noticed a difference ?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We have the spray. It really doesn't make much difference unless you brush. In my opinion, anyway. I find it easier to brush the tartar off using it. But again, alone, I'm not sure it will do what it claims.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I know what you mean i got the Logic that the vets here push when you have the dogs teeth cleaned and i see no difference at all


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, I agree.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree you have to brush with it a few times a week. On the little dogs. It is a lot more effective on large dogs it seems.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I tried using the Tropiclean additive in their water bowls and Jerry threw up all day


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh no it makes you wonder what's in these things.I wanted to give Simba something as his heart stopped twice when he went under for a scale and clean,I can't brush them as he gets so agitated,and I thought I'd put them all on something


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I bought it and it freaks both my dogs out the spray does anyways...its kind of a hard spray way to hard for my chihuahua's...I rubbed it on their teeth in between brushing..which I do every second day..And it didn't really seem to make a difference...


----------



## arrianavera (Dec 3, 2011)

Hmm.. Looks like a good one to use. I wonder if it's ok for my german shorthaired pointer? Was the gel for all types of breed?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

arrianavera said:


> Hmm.. Looks like a good one to use. I wonder if it's ok for my german shorthaired pointer? Was the gel for all types of breed?


Yes it's for all breeds


----------

